# Da Fightin' Scarz Morfangdakka's ork army



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

A new year and a new ork army. THese boyz almost mean business if they weren't so busy bashing each other in the head. This is basically a speed freaks army of 3-4 battlewagons loaded with boyz running straight at the enemy. Most of the army has been documented in the monthly army painting challenge.

Da boss









20 boyz









20 boyz









20 boyz









Nobs









The start of my hard boyz mob








More hard boyz








Since my hard boyz are lead by Mad Doc Grotsnik I had to have some mechanical orks. Soon more will be added.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This will be my APOC warboss to lead my whole army. He is bigger than a dreadnought but acts as a dreadnought in regular games.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually really like your Apoc warboss.

And normally dislike Orks.

Good stuff mate.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I like it. Lots of wires missing imho, but really nice boss.


----------

